# Brugge Vet 10min walk from the Aire



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just took Pip to the Vet to get treated for our return to the UK. Pip is getting older (14) so we always look to find a vet as close as possible from where we are parked. 
Visited this vet which was a very simple 10 minute walk from the airs. Straight along the river and one left turn and we were there. He examined her and administered an oral solution of the worm treatment. Total cost was 26 euros. Very friendly Vet who I would recommend

Dr B Marechal
38 Gentoortstraat
Brugge
050335743


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks,

Vet added to the Google map - http://goo.gl/maps/YZiKM


----------

